# Have No Clue But Then Again, I'm Me



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

I've got no clue what this was used for. 7"tall, 2" wide. Cap says woodbury, Woodbury is also embossed on bottom. This bottle was made by anchor hocking corp. Thanks for the help


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

cap


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

bottom


----------



## digdug (May 11, 2005)

I think it is a lotion bottle. Here is a picture of a smaller size with label. I think the cap looks the same and the design similar.


----------



## Stoney (May 24, 2005)

Woodbury also made a shampoo in a larger bottle...


----------

